#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 《動物方城市》熱潮浪接浪，精美禮品特價賣！

## tobyhokh

相信不少獸也有去看《動物方城市》吧？這部迪士尼經典動畫長片電影票房十分高，評價一般來說也十分不錯。

好了，來進正題吧(？

為了慶祝《動物方城市》的票房如此高(？？？)，本狼現推出各款精美《動物方城市》禮品給大家以相宜的價錢去選購~~


*產品(A)︰《動物方城市》撲克牌*
產品圖片︰http://www.sunhingtoys.com/e_item_de...&brand_name=DW

產品尺寸：6.2×8.7公分

定價︰每件NT$200/ RMB¥43 (*包非掛號平郵*) (包郵只限澳門、中國和台灣地區，其他地區郵費另議。)

代理商︰香港新興玩具有限公司

存貨︰*有貨*


*產品(B)︰《動物方城市》2017月曆*
產品圖片︰


產品尺寸：0.2×12×12英吋

定價︰每件NT$500/ RMB¥107 (*全球包郵*)

出版商︰Acco Brands USA Llc

語言︰英文

存貨︰*將於2016年7月1日出版和發貨*


*產品(C)︰《動物方城市》迷你塑料盒*
產品圖片︰

產品容量：120毫升

定價︰每件NT$300/ RMB¥64 (*包非掛號平郵*) (包郵只限澳門、中國和台灣地區，其他地區郵費另議。)

代理商︰香港傑出國際發展有限公司

存貨︰*有貨*


*產品(D)︰《動物方城市》大塑料盒*
產品圖片︰

產品容量：320毫升

定價︰每件NT$300/ RMB¥64 (*包非掛號平郵*) (包郵只限澳門、中國和台灣地區，其他地區郵費另議。)

代理商︰香港傑出國際發展有限公司

存貨︰*有貨*


*產品(E)︰《動物方城市》環保餐具*
產品圖片︰

產品內容：塑料叉1件、塑料匙1件、塑料筷子1雙、塑料盒1個

定價︰每件NT$400/ RMB¥85 (*包非掛號平郵*) (包郵只限澳門、中國和台灣地區，其他地區郵費另議。)

代理商︰香港傑出國際發展有限公司

存貨︰*有貨*


*產品(F)︰《動物方城市》筆袋*
產品圖片︰  

產品內容：9×3.5×2.8英吋

顏色：黑色/ 藍色/ 粉紅色

定價︰每件NT$400/ RMB¥85 (*包非掛號平郵*) (包郵只限澳門、中國和台灣地區，其他地區郵費另議。)

存貨︰*有貨*


*另有各款《動物方城市》毛毛公仔和iPhone爪機外殼，歡迎向本狼查詢，謝謝！*


*以下優惠活動和附加服務不適用於產品(B)。*
*優惠活動*︰
訂購5件或以上，可獲9折優惠，另包平郵郵件掛號服務；

訂購10件或以上，可獲9折優惠，另包空郵掛號服務，再加送一幅《動物方城市》撲克牌。


*附加服務*︰
訂購1-4件︰附加掛號服務 +NT$100/ RMB¥14、改用非掛號空郵 +NT$300/ RMB¥64

訂購5-9件︰改用掛號空郵 +NT$400/ RMB¥85

訂購10件或以上︰改用EMS快遞 +NT$100/ RMB¥14


*付款方式*：
*台灣*地區︰*請用中華郵政報值郵件(現金袋)/ 支付寶(Alipay)支付*

使用中華郵政報值郵件(現金袋)教學︰http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57...95%99%E5%AD%B8

使用現金袋的獸，請把現金袋寄給狼樂會員漆黑之獸，有關地址*請用私信(PM)方式查詢*。


*中國大陸*地區︰*請用支付寶(Alipay)支付*


*香港*地區︰*現金支付*


*澳門或其他*地區︰*請自行匯款 (可使用西聯匯款)*
西聯匯款網址： http://www.westernunion.tw/tc/how_to_send.php


*訂購流程*︰
1.	請以回覆本帖方式填寫訂單。
2.	本狼用私信(PM)向買家報價
3.	請在回覆本狼的私信(PM)中提供您的送貨地址(包括收貨者真實姓名)
4.	付款
5.	本狼或者漆黑之獸收到您的款項後，貨品會盡快地寄出，請注意查收。


*回帖時，請提供以下資料︰*
會員名︰

居住地︰(如︰台灣、四川、香港、馬來西亞.......)

購買產品︰(如︰產品A+B)

購買量︰(如︰A和B各1件)

付款方式︰(如︰現金(只限香港獸)、匯款、使用中華郵政報值郵件(現金袋)、支付寶)

特別要求︰(如︰改用非掛號空郵)

*如有任何問題，歡迎向本狼查詢，謝謝~*

----------


## 漆黑之獸

會員名︰漆黑之獸

居住地：臺灣

購買產品︰A

購買量︰1副

付款方式︰之後連同其他款項一起給

----------


## 迪麗雅

會員名︰迪麗雅

居住地：臺灣

購買產品︰B

購買量︰1個

付款方式︰請用中華郵政報值郵件(現金袋)

----------

